# Major Sponsor: IPGear



## AnaSCI

Welcome IPGEAR back to AnaSCI. IPGEAR has been around for over 15 years now. They have operated under many different names during that time. Anyone that knows them knows that they offer great service and products and are one of if not the longest running source on the internet.

Click on their banner on the main forum or bottom of the home page to be directed to their email: [email protected]

***MAKE SURE to add to the poll once you have used their services. Also post about your experience but within the guidelines of the forum rules!*

_Please check the laws of your country before you order any of their products. The onus is on the buyer, and AnaSCI.org will not be responsible in any way if you break the laws of where you live._


----------

